# looking for any history on this R33 GTR



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

anyone seen this on here or other Skyline forums? 

MNP R33 GTR, very standard looking, low miles, Stage 1 mods from what I've read... 

some pics..






















just trying to get some more info on it, to see how genuine it is..

cheers


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to know the previous owner and the car has been very well looked after, kept under cover cover for quite a while I believe, his company did some work on mine a couple of years back and I can't fault him a really nice guy. Have a look here Ultimate Performance Autosupply looks like the same car on the first page.


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

cheers for the link mate, looks to confirm all the details and history I've seen of the car, very nice clean car, and looked to be very well kept as well.


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

No problem at all mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats super nice


----------



## steve3961 (Aug 9, 2010)

well nice!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

being sold or been sold by Giles Cooper automotive!!? nice chap and seems to sell some very nice gtr's. i was looking at one with him a few years back. Seems to know his stuff.
This looks very nice indeed.


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to bump a REALLY old thread. But my number plate WKZ 12 is going onto my R33 soon and I was wondering where I would get plates made up that are the exact size as the above and what the sizes are, if anyone knows?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Craigs Plates will sort you out some.


----------

